# R-value of bubble wrap



## D a v e W (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok the product is Foil Backed (both side) Bubble Wrap 3/8" to 1/2" thick. I am unable to find the r-value for this product. What I do see is 1.3 r-value for 3/8" thickness. Is there any chart that someone might have knowledge of? :?:  Under what I currently see this needs to be a lot thicker to reach R-8 for unconditioned spaces.  :shock:  Thank appreciate the info that will follow!


----------



## JBI (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

What's the manufacturers or products name?


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

Here is a site with this type of insulation.     Check it out.

*http://www.radiantguard.com/bubble-insulation.html*


----------



## MechinspMi (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

In Michigan this has been a contentious issue for at least 3 years now.  Not sure if its a Michigan ammendment since I don't have the books here but, duct insulation stands on its own here.  Mfg's of this product were brought to the State for product approval and testified that its only a 1.3 value on its own without film and reflective value.  Also stated it doesn't matter how many layers you add its still only 1.3.  We don't allow it since the minimum R value in attics and crawls here is 5.0 & its not a listed UL181 product as well.

Many other products available to meet the requirements.


----------



## jeffc (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

I have seen this product used as duct insulation. The product overlap caused the inner foil layer (heated side) to conduct heat to the out foil layer providing a nice thermal bypass. Reflectix, Inc, the brand, stated that they will provide all testing as requested. So far, no testing and they don’t return phone call anymore. Here is their number is you care request testing data: (800) 879-3645. Here is a good article for a slightly different install:   http://www.energyideas.org/products.aspx


----------



## jeffc (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

I have seen this product used as duct insulation. The product overlap caused the inner foil layer (heated side) to conduct heat to the out foil layer providing a nice thermal bypass. Reflectix, Inc, the brand, stated that they will provide all testing as requested. So far, no testing and they don’t return phone call anymore. Here is their number is you care request testing data: (800) 879-3645. Here is a good article for a slightly different install:   http://www.energyideas.org/products.aspx

Just say know.


----------



## D a v e W (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

Waiting on the MFG information on the product. I'll post it once received.  :mrgreen:


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 26, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

Well never recieved anything, contractor or gave up and removed it. Reinsulated with regular R-8 insulation, problem solved as TM would say.... :lol:


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 26, 2009)

Re: R-value of bubble wrap

Good Job, Dave!


----------

